#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection: (For QA/QC Inspector, Plant Inspector etc.)

## reyrons

[url]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41yhqP%2Bb01L._SS500_.jpg



Product Description
The Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection provides the techniques, guidelines, and technical data needed to perform inspections on mechanical equipment found in power and process plant applications. The Handbook concentrates on the core fitness for purpose issues that arise during the witnessing of material and
equipment tests in the manufacturers works. 

This stepbystep guide provides a comprehensive and practical source of information for engineers involved in the inspection of plant and equipment, keeping them uptodate with the latest ideas, and technical standards. It will help the nonspecialist to carry out works inspections on the common mechanical equipment found in power and process engineering. Designed to encourage an effective approach to works inspection, it will help inspection engineers to perform their work in a professional way.

COMPLETE CONTENTS: 
How to use this book 
Objectives and tactics 
Specifications, standards, and plans 
Materials of construction 
Welding and NDT 
Boilers and pressure vessels 
Gas turbines 
Steam turbines 
Diesel engines 
Power transmission 


Fluid systems 
Cranes 
Linings 
Painting 
Inspection reports

here is the link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection: (For QA/QC Inspector, Plant Inspector etc.)

----------


## raj_01

Thank you very much.

----------


## ivanilych

thanks

----------


## pillaiVS

Dear Brother,

Thank you very much and expecting more in the near future

Eid Mubarak...

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

reyrons  

Thank you Sir

----------


## d_kushwah

Thank You for Sharing

----------


## kwy1970

thank you very much!

----------


## dragonpvgas

thank you very much for your sharing.

----------


## medmane

Thanks a lot

----------


## fsl3602

Thanks a lot
__________________

----------


## mediaramesh

thanks for the book

----------


## sasirkumar

Thx for sharing

----------


## tamm

Thanks, its very useful.

See More: Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection: (For QA/QC Inspector, Plant Inspector etc.)

----------


## BEHROUZ

thanks very much

----------


## inconel

Nice book

----------


## brahmhos

thank you

----------


## amador

thank u sooooooooooo

----------


## nnreddy

Thanks for sharing the abobe book.
Can anybody share the following hnadbook.

Handbook of Mechanical In-Service Inspection: Pressure Systems and Mechanical Plant 

Thanks

----------


## jleemax

Thank you very much for your sharing.

----------


## sessom

thank you...

----------


## f81aa

reyrons, thanks

----------


## ebonyivory

thanks 4 sharing

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## jonathan.agsoe

Tkz for sharing.

----------


## Ingenieria H2

Thx  :Big Grin: 

See More: Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection: (For QA/QC Inspector, Plant Inspector etc.)

----------


## lachin

thnx

----------


## morgan2074

Hi everyone.
I am new in the Torrance city and need a good home. Could anyone suggest me some website that provide me reliable and affordable equity inspection?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## victorlachica

Hi 

The ebook can no longer accessed. Can some one give me a copy. Thank you

Victor 

victorlachica@gmail.com

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks... nice sharing, very useful material

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## Coavas

Thanks very much... excellent

----------


## gasoil

thanks you ....

----------


## yamada326

Wowwww. So Good and Thank you Very very Much

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## kani20

Thanks .. thats really helpful ...

----------


## FATHI

The ebook can no longer accessed. Can some one give me a copy. 

Thank you

----------


## ngovankhoi

Good man!

See More: Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection: (For QA/QC Inspector, Plant Inspector etc.)

----------


## MOHAM55

thanks for sharing

----------


## arash1017

very usefull book. thanks

----------


## kanil

Please Upload these 
1) Handbook of Mechanical In-Service Inspection Pressure Systems and Mechanical Plant- by  Clifford N. Matthews  
2) PTB-1-2009 ASME Section VIII Division 2 Criteria and Commentary
3) PTB-2-2009 Guide to Life Cycle Management of Pressure Equipment Integrity
4) PTB-3 - 2010 ASME Section VIII-Division 2 Example Problem 

Thanks

----------


## venkat19

hi, friend thanks for the book

----------


## petrol3

nice book, thank you very much!!!!

----------


## GOLF1963

thanks for sharing

----------


## oomlwin

thanks.

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear friend

thank you very very much!!
tarcizio

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## githkal

thanx

----------


## 2803

Thx for sharing

----------


## todoporron

Thaks a lot. Great contribution.

See More: Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection: (For QA/QC Inspector, Plant Inspector etc.)

----------


## juncreek

thanks for sharing mate

----------


## minh

Thanks a lot

----------


## motasem12

thank you

----------


## fssganesh

thank u very much sir it is very usefull

----------


## vino4evr

thx for the book

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear reyrons,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## pkjhan

Please upload again.. link is dead.. thanks..

----------


## nike_y2k

links are dead pls upload again

----------


## rozario

yerp..can anyone upload again? tnx

----------


## nguyencz

Can anyone upload again, thanks

----------


## ravichetam

pls upload again..thnx

----------


## muiz1

plz upload the link.thanks

See More: Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection: (For QA/QC Inspector, Plant Inspector etc.)

----------


## zulfadli.izaraee

the link is dead can u give another link plz

----------


## thencirky

share the links again plz!

----------


## githkal

pl up load again

----------


## racp12

Mr. reyrons,
Could you, please, upload that valuable file again?
Thank you

----------


## mnthiraviam

Working Link.....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## medmane

Thanks a lot, man, for this valuable Ebook

----------


## racp12

Mr. mnthiraviam,
Thank you very much. This book is very important for my job.

----------


## sangdt

Thank you very much

----------


## mamughal

plz upload again a fresh link. or can any one send a copy of this at 
akmalmughal31@gmail.com

----------


## viskzsenior

the link is not working. is it possible to send me to viskzsenior@gmail.com?

----------


## selmagis

Available in: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mamughal

DEAR Selmagis,



Please post a new link, the present one redirects to the conduit.com

Thanx.See More: Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection: (For QA/QC Inspector, Plant Inspector etc.)

----------


## mamughal

DEAR Selmagis,

Please post a new link, the present one redirects to the conduit.com

Thanx.

----------


## selmagis

Try  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
p: egpet.net

----------


## mamughal

Selmagis,
Thanx alooooooooooooooooooooooooooootttt.

----------


## mamughal

Selmagis,
Thanx alooooooooooooooooooooooooooootttt.

----------


## mamughal

Selmagis,
it required Password???? to open pdf file

----------


## mamughal

Selmagis,
it required Password???? to open pdf file

----------


## selmagis

Just say: egpet.net

----------


## mamughal

Thanx alot :Tennis:

----------


## joerieg

thanks

----------


## sianzjack

hi selmagis, i couldnt get to the link that you provided. Really need this book urgently, any chance you can help me out? Thank you!

----------


## gtpol57

A different link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Antok

Thanx alot

See More: Handbook of Mechanical Works Inspection: (For QA/QC Inspector, Plant Inspector etc.)

----------


## john ryan

thanks

----------

